# && تكنولوجيا الانتاج &&



## ali1001 (22 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته







يا اخوانى




انا عايز اعرف 

ما هى مادة تكنولوجيا الانتاج 

ارجو الافادة

وشكرا


----------



## ali1001 (22 مارس 2007)

المساعدةةةة


----------



## ali1001 (23 مارس 2007)

المساعدةةةة


----------



## alharbi777 (29 مارس 2007)

كلمة الأنتاج خطأ شائع

لأن الإنتاج يدخل في اكثر من مجال هل هو الإنتاج الصناعي أو الزراعي أو الحيواني وغيرها

والصحيح هو تكنلوجيا التصنيع

لكن هذا الخطأ تقع فيه مع الأسف جامعتنا العربية

وتكنلوجيا التصنيع (الإنتاج ) هي عبارة عن أدوات التصنيع مثل الخراطة والثقب والتفريز والسباكة وغيرها من العلميات التصنيعية المعروفة.

وكل فن وعلم له ابحاثه وابجدياته مثل علم الخراطة من ناحية أدوات القطع الأقلام وطريقة تصنيعها والمواد المعدنية والزوايا واجزاء مكينة الخراطة وقياس السرعات وغيرها الكثير

وهو تخصص ممتاز لأنه شامل بمعنى ادق مكانيكا عامة


----------



## prof.shetos (29 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
باختصار زى ماقال الاخ كرفت ان تكنولوجيا الانتاج هى ادوات التصنيع
ويمكن تقسيم عمليات التصنيع الى قسمين 1/عمليات التشغيل 2/عمليات التشكيل
عمليات التشغيل هى العمليات التى يتبعها خروج رايش من سطح المعدن يعنى لو عندك قطعة من المعدن وعاوز تنتج منتج بابعاد معينة فانت بتزيل كمية من المعدن حسب الشكل المطلوب والابعاد المطلوبة والمعدن المزال ده مابنبقاش محتاجينه
مثال لكلمة رايش "يعنى مثلا لو عندك قلم رصاص من الخشب اللى هو بتبريه بالبراية البرى اللى بينزل ده اسمه رايش"
انما عمليات التشكيل مابنضطرش نزيل جزء من المعدن لكن بنشكله بادوات معينة
وأمثلة لعمليات التشغيل "عمليات الخراطة والثقب والتفريز والتجليخ والكشط"
وأمثلة لعمليات التشكيل"عمليات السباكة والحدادة واللحاموالدرفلة" وهكذا

يارب اكون قدرت افيدك شوية على حد معلوماتى يعنى
انما عمليات التشكيل
انما عمليا


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 مارس 2007)

prof.shetos قال:


> السلام عليكم
> باختصار زى ماقال الاخ كرفت ان تكنولوجيا الانتاج هى ادوات التصنيع
> ويمكن تقسيم عمليات التصنيع الى قسمين 1/عمليات التشغيل 2/عمليات التشكيل
> عمليات التشغيل هى العمليات التى يتبعها خروج رايش من سطح المعدن يعنى لو عندك قطعة من المعدن وعاوز تنتج منتج بابعاد معينة فانت بتزيل كمية من المعدن حسب الشكل المطلوب والابعاد المطلوبة والمعدن المزال ده مابنبقاش محتاجينه
> ...


-------------------------------------
بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم تمام .. ولكن احذر الالفاظ المصريه فى الكتابه علشان اخوتنا العرب يكون هذا الكلام غريب عليهم .. الف شكر


----------



## prof.shetos (30 مارس 2007)

ربنا يخليك يابشمهندس ماهر 
معلش اعذرنى بالنسبة للالفاظ المصرية
اساسا انا اول مرة ارد فى المنتديات وبعدين انا لسة ف سنة اولى قسم ميكانيكا انتاج يعنى لسة بقول ياهادى وان شاء الله هحاول اظبط الحكاية دى وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## ali1001 (30 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير

شكرا جدا اخى كرفت و اخى prof.shetos


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 مارس 2007)

لا عليك اخى العزيز كلامك تمام واسلوبك فى الشرح استاذ يكفى مشاركتك معنا نورت المنتدى اخىprof.shetos ..
مشكور اخى( على 1100)


----------



## hammhamm44 (30 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ابنى العزيز
كل ما كتب يعتبر صح وازيد
ان لفظ تكنولوجيا يعنى علميا طرق عملية للإنتاج والإنتاج لفظ يعنى مفهومه العلمى الحصول على منتج او سلعة مادية (سيارة-مكواة ....) او خدمية (مقالات-سينما- مستشفى....)
يعنى الإنتاج كما ذكر الأخوة مصطلح شامل وكبير ويقصد من العامة كل شئ نحصل علية لذلك نقول إنتاجه الأدبى ونعنى بذلك قصة فهل كتابة القصة عمل هندسى؟؟؟؟؟ بالطبع لأ
ولذلك اكتب اليك ان المعنى يرتبط بمجال البحث او العلم وهنا تكنولوجيا الإنتاج تعنى
1- دراسة كافة أساليب التصنيع/ التشغيل للحصول على منتج معين (صامولة- عمود الخ)
2- اساليب التشغيل قد تكون يدوية ميكانيكية او نصف آلية او كاملة الآلية Automation 
3- توجد اساليب كثيرة جدا جدا ولكنها غالبا تقسم الى اساليب تقليدية وأساليب حديثة
4- تكنولوجيا الإنتاج يجب ان يدرس بها افرع علمية كثيرة ومن أهمها دراسة المواد وكيفية الحصول عليها من الطبيعة مثل النحاس- الحيد الزهر- تحويل الحديد الى صلب بأنواعة و.......
كما يجب ان يدرس الطالب/المهندس نظريات قطع وتشكيل المعادن والمعدات والعدد اللأزمة
ومن المهم جدا دراسة مواد علم القياس وكذلك علم المعالجات الحراية للحصول على خصائص مرغوبة فى المعدن من مقاومة للشد او القص او......
الموضوع ممتع ومع تحياتى
د.م. فكرى نور


----------



## prof.shetos (30 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خير يادكتور ونتمنى الحصول على المزيد من بعض علمك


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)




----------

